# Points to strap a FWD car on a dyno



## Getz_vr6 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey i just started a new job at Serious HP in Houston TX. I learned how to use the Dyno jet and tested a few cars today (1430whp supra shop car)  After work today, I thought about doing my GTI soon. All the cars i did were RWD and was just wondering what the front mounting points for the tie down straps would be for a FWD car. The frame rails somewhere maybe? I heard on the honda forums to use the control arms? is that right

any help would be great. but i figure the shop owner would know also. just thought i would ask


----------



## vwuberalles2003 (Dec 1, 2004)

Getz_vr6 said:


> Hey i just started a new job at Serious HP in Houston TX. I learned how to use the Dyno jet and tested a few cars today (1430whp supra shop car)  After work today, I thought about doing my GTI soon. All the cars i did were RWD and was just wondering what the front mounting points for the tie down straps would be for a FWD car. The frame rails somewhere maybe? I heard on the honda forums to use the control arms? is that right
> 
> any help would be great. but i figure the shop owner would know also. just thought i would ask


It depends on which year your car is...Mk 2s have two tow loops on the front bumper brackets I use...


----------



## Getz_vr6 (Mar 14, 2009)

yeah mk2s are nice like that. i was talking about my mk4 24v gti in my profile


----------



## vwuberalles2003 (Dec 1, 2004)

i think if you take off the plastic downtray you might be able to access the sub frame from there, it depends also which hooks you use...


----------

